# Y a-t-il un intérêt à acheter le Xs si on possède un 8 ?



## Erwan956 (17 Septembre 2018)

J'ai acheter un iPhone 8 car pas assez d'argent pour le X et besoin de changer de téléphone et maintenant j'hésite a le vendre et a m'acheter le Xs. Y'a t'il un intérêt ? ou faut-il mieux attendre un an ? Ou acheter un X moins cher ou encore un Xr ? 
De plus j'aimerais garder le plus longtemps possible mon prochain téléphone.
Un grand merci d'avance pour vos réponses et pour vos aides.


----------



## lostOzone (17 Septembre 2018)

L’avantage c’est la surface de l’écran et l’autonomie. Mais du coup le téléphone est plus lourd. 
Pour conserver un téléphone le plus longtemps possible. Il faut en prendre soin ou le protéger avec une coque protectrice.  Et surtout pour un iPhone prendre une capacité large pour ne pas avoir à le changer ou à gérer en permanence l’espace libre.


----------



## macbook60 (24 Septembre 2018)

Erwan956 a dit:


> J'ai acheter un iPhone 8 car pas assez d'argent pour le X et besoin de changer de téléphone et maintenant j'hésite a le vendre et a m'acheter le Xs. Y'a t'il un intérêt ? ou faut-il mieux attendre un an ? Ou acheter un X moins cher ou encore un Xr ?
> De plus j'aimerais garder le plus longtemps possible mon prochain téléphone.
> Un grand merci d'avance pour vos réponses et pour vos aides.



Bonjour pense à l’achat de l’iPhone x , tu peut l’avoir neuf pour un bon prix


----------



## Madalvée (24 Septembre 2018)

> *Y'a t'il un intérêt a acheté le Xs si on possède un 8 ?*


Non, c'est le même correcteur orthographique et apparemment il ne peut pas grand chose pour toi.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2018)

Vous répondez pas au sondage ?


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2018)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour pense à l’achat de l’iPhone x , tu peut l’avoir neuf pour un bon prix


Ben, pas chez Apple, il n'est plus vendu...





...il faudra se rabattre chez un revendeur.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Septembre 2018)

Je suis plutôt un adepte de Touch Id plutôt que Face ID, donc je te recommande de te diriger vers le 8.
C'est très difficile de savoir que faire avec Apple. Les années Cook me laissent penser que le hardware va plutôt dans une très mauvaise direction.
Je suis également un grand adepte du Mac Mini 2012. J'en ai racheté un récemment.

Bref, fais toi ton opinion sans te laisser berner par le marketing d'Apple qui vante les produits les plus bling-bling jamais produit tout en délaissant ce qui continue à faire le coeur du Mac.


----------



## Michael003 (26 Septembre 2018)

Je pense que la vraie réflexion c’est de savoir si le problème c’est d’avoir un 8 (iPhone de l’année dernière) ou si c’est plutôt un problème à cause du design

Si tu parles de la longévité, ton 8 tiendra encore de bonnes années et pour les performances c’est peut être pas super utile de déjà changer

Par contre en terme de design, pour moi ça vaut le coup, ça va devenir le nouveau standard et le changement est radical quand tu passes de l’ancienne génération au form factor du X/XS


----------



## macbook60 (9 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben, pas chez Apple, il n'est plus vendu...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 126028
> 
> ...


Oui bien sûr mais comme tu l’as dit regarde chez les revendeurs mais surtout dans les annonces 
Attention au arnaque


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Octobre 2018)

Ce qui me paraitrait le plus correct ce serait que @Erwan956 vienne se manifester sur ce fil qu'il a ouvert le 17 septembre... Au moins remercier ceux qui prennent la peine de lui répondre !


----------

